# Kronen And Sohne ?



## Guest (Apr 8, 2013)

Are these watches any good, seen several recently and they've taken my eye. There's several on the bay at the moment for well under the advertised price on the Kronen website. They appear to have their own mechanical movement.........sooo what you all reckon, worth a shot in the dark or steer well clear?

Cheers

Spudley


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2013)

A picky for your deliberation


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Cheap Chinese rubbish. Have you actually read its website? It's hilarious.

Steer clear I reckon


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

looks like the name has been ripped off 'a lange and sohne' and the watch itself ripped off omega , this should tell you everything you need to know about it


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2013)

pugster said:


> looks like the name has been ripped off 'a lange and sohne' and the watch itself ripped off omega , this should tell you everything you need to know about it


Which is what i thought however bad press on the net isnt forthcoming....hdnce the question


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

as its cheap chinese tat, ive got one :thumbup: it looks nice to me, keeps good time and was cheap three things in its favour in my book. i cant find a piccie of it tho. its an alledged moonphase but its just a day night thing but for 15 quid what do you expect


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Bought one of these for Â£15 movement literally fell apart in 6 weeks currently have an old Goer motor in it (got bored with the style of the Goer after a couple of years). Wouldn't buy another and I've got all sorts of cheap chinese stuff.

Kev


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks for that.....your thoughts much appreciated.


----------

